

Gay men meetup through Grindr iPhone app - wallflower
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/03/18/DDHV1CD6E8.DTL

======
anigbrowl
Very interesting - seems so obvious, but the article does a good job of
explaining how it fills a social need. I see a bright future for this,
subcultures are often good leading indicators.

Rather than separate applications for different groups, might it not be better
to have a general one and set filters - you could use it for everything from a
hookup to professional networking or connecting with fans of your favorite TV
show etc. etc.

